# House insurance



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Need a bit of advice chaps (contents policy)

who are you with? what cover have you got? accidental damage? items away from the home?

its time for renewal, and last year (1st ever policy) i bought the cheapest of the cheap, which cost me about £110 iirc


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm with Saga, I suspect you can't go there for several years to come!
Like car insurance you have to shop around every year as what's cheap one year isn't a good deal the next year.

I suspect building insurance will be going up across the board with all the recent flood problems.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Direct Line for years now - usually the best priced when we compare but for claims they've been excellent on the 2 we've made. No fuss, no bother - unlike More Than who were useless when we really needed some help.

I'm about to insure my model car collection separately - at almost £4,000 I want a specialist policy.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Direct Line top policy for me last 3 years as it comes well speced and includes holiday insurance and insurance for our mobiles and laptops . They dont come up on Go-compare etc apparently. To be honest I stick to checking companies sites directly as these comparisons are annoying missing out on features most of the time and when you add them back, end up same price and for your trouble your personal details are agreeingly sent to all and sundry


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Direct Line here, never had a problem and sorted out a claim straight away a couple of years ago. :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ducky said:


> Direct Line here, never had a problem and sorted out a claim straight away a couple of years ago. :thumb:


Mines with Hastings - £175
Buildings - unlimited
Contents £75k of which High risk is £10k

Dont have accidental damage because I dont really need it but its got legal protection included.


----------

